

Show HN: www.sopajs.org - simple SOPA banner for your website - CoffeeDregs

Y'all,<p>I've been reading about the "nuclear option" that some internet giants are considering in order to highlight SOPA and I wondered why they didn't just put a banner saying to "Pay attention to SOPA" on their sites.<p>I realized that it would only take a bit of time to build the service, so I did.  It's built with Python, App Engine (my first time using it), Twitter's Bootstrap and GitHub.  Has some rudimentary geolocating included so that politicians can be highlighted.<p>It's a very early version (ie. I only have data for CA politicians), but I figured HN would enjoy seeing it early, especially since it needs more love around:<p><pre><code>    * Increasing the list of SOPA supporters.
    * Improving styling.
    * Increasing functionality.
</code></pre>
Usage: just add the following to your page:<p><pre><code>    &#60;script type="text/javascript" src="//sopajs.appspot.com/sopa.js"&#62;
    &#60;/script&#62;

</code></pre>
Site: http://www.sopajs.org<p>Code: http://github.com/sopja/sopajs<p>* Bonus points to the first person to point out that the domain is registered on GoDaddy...
======
projectmeshnet
Why Godaddy?

<http://cl.ly/3g3M1c1L03001l0k0C3b>

[edit: your github link is misspelled]

<https://github.com/sopajs/sopajs> FTFY

~~~
feulix
Brilliant.

Edit -- from their FAQ: "But the domain was registered using GoDaddy! -->
Ironic, eh? For more information on the irony see here (
[http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/29/not-even-a-shift-to-
full-s...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/29/not-even-a-shift-to-full-sopa-
opposition-can-stop-go-daddy-from-hemorrhaging-customers/) ).

Source: <http://www.sopajs.org/faq>

------
olajayi
Awesome start!

~~~
CoffeeDregs
Thanks! It's been a fun little project.

